# Hand written notes/HVAC section



## goodal (Dec 15, 2008)

I have been making notes in a 80 page "walmart" note book. Will they allow me to take that in? I will be taking the HVAC depth. I cant help but notice that the depth section in MERM pails in comparison to the size of the fluids and machine design sections. Is there another source i should study or will that be enough?


----------



## MechGuy (Dec 15, 2008)

badal said:


> I have been making notes in a 80 page "walmart" note book. Will they allow me to take that in? I will be taking the HVAC depth. I cant help but notice that the depth section in MERM pails in comparison to the size of the fluids and machine design sections. Is there another source i should study or will that be enough?


Always check with your state board, but usually you can take any bound notes as long as the notes are written in pen, NOT pencil.

As far as other study materials for the HVAC depth, I recommend all 4 of the ASHRAE books. I used each one when I took the test in Oct and last April.

I would also suggest a steam table and gas table book, so you don't have to waste time interpolating from the tables in MERM.

Lastly, I would just do as many problems as possible. Do everything in MERM and the Practice problems that accompany it. GEt the NCEES Sample Exam and the Lindberg Sample Exam. Get all of the 6 minute solution books. Just do as many problems as you can... and you'll be fine. 

At least I hope thats true, I still havent gotten my results yet!! so take my advice for what its worth right now. I'll let you know if its worth more when I get my results.


----------



## Shaggy (Dec 16, 2008)

MechGuy's reply is spot on. Just one suggestion if your notes are all in pencil. Cut the notebook apart, have it photocopied at kinkos and re-bound. You should have no problem with that during the test.


----------



## MechGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok I found out that I passed, so I feel like my advice may actually be worth something now! LOL

Also, it never hurts to have a Mark's Standard Handbook with you... I looked up a few things I couldnt find in MERM there.


----------



## HVACstevie (Dec 21, 2008)

badal said:


> I have been making notes in a 80 page "walmart" note book. Will they allow me to take that in? I will be taking the HVAC depth. I cant help but notice that the depth section in MERM pails in comparison to the size of the fluids and machine design sections. Is there another source i should study or will that be enough?



I wouldn't use a 80-page notebook. I would use loose-leaf paper with a 3-ring binder. The Reason I say this is because I rearranged my notes many times. I would also photocopy charts and graphs that I used often and put them in the binder with the notes associated so I didn't have to find them.

Then a week before the exam I went out and photo copied the notes and had them bound with tabs. But I ended up using the 3-ring binder because I was so used to it and my proctors let me use it. But it was a nice piece of mind knowing I had the bound copy in my bag.


----------

